# 98 Altima Tranny slips between 2-3 only if...



## Btennie (Apr 16, 2008)

Only if,,,, after i start the car,,,, i don't count, 1 one thousand, 2 one thousand,,,, 5 one thousand, put the car in drive and then count to 3 one thousand,,,,, If i just start, buckle up and shift the car into drive, the tranny will slip between 2-3 until I put the car back into park and count to 5 one thousand etc.... Of course i know it has nothing to do with the counting but everything to do with time.... Any ideas on why this is happening and how expensive it would be to fix it.... This has been going on for 10 months (since i have had the car) and about 9000 miles... so long as I count... the car runs GREAT!!!


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I would just try do do a transmission fluid change,when i bought my 99 altima the transmission was not smooth,and since there is a drain bolt,and you dont have to change the filter,drain fluid,change it,drive for like 10 days and drain it again,and do this 3 times over the coarse of a few weeks,and all the fluid will be changed,and all the sediment that might be making parts in the transmission stick we be clean,i did it and my transmission shifts so smooth now,and i did all this with over 100,000 miles on my car


----------

